# Rogue Juniper Pale Ale



## mikem108 (26/3/10)

I want to make a clone of rogue juniper pale ale, I can probably work out the grain and hops 

http://www.rogue.com/beers/juniper-pale-ale.php

(Although I have no idea what Triumph malt is)

The important question is how much Juniper to put in?
Has anyone used juniper in a beer, how much is too much?


----------



## Maple (26/3/10)

Really can't answer you questions, but really interested to hear how it turns out. 

From experience, juniper berries are very strong tasting when picked straight off the bush, so I would think a little goes a long way, but haven't seen anywhere you'd get them (not looked either), so not sure if they'd be fresh or dried.

As for the Triumph malt, I think it is a variety of barley, and seems to me that is what is used in distillers malt, but hazy on details in memory. 

Love most of the Rogue's I've tried, so keen to hear how you go with this. Good luck.


----------



## Nick JD (26/3/10)

Juniper in beer? I just shuddered a bit and did a dry wretch.


----------



## Maple (26/3/10)

Nick JD said:


> Juniper in beer? I just shuddered a bit and did a dry wretch.


not a big fan of Gin Nick?


----------



## brendo (26/3/10)

sounds interesting... can't help on your qs, but like Maple interested in the result - love a good gin!!


----------



## Nick JD (26/3/10)

Maple said:


> not a big fan of Gin Nick?



Heh heh. Young and stupid + gin = shudder even thinking about it. :huh: Dark Rum too.


----------



## Zizzle (26/3/10)

Yes I seem to remember quite liking that beer despite getting kicked out of the Rogue pub. Good times.


----------



## mikem108 (1/4/10)

The Gin flavour is not really predominant in this beer the berries add more of a dryness to the beer. I am also not a fan of Gin having downed half a bottle of the stuff when I was 15, have never drunk it since, but this beer is great, really interesting.


----------



## brettprevans (1/4/10)

Radical Brewing covers the use of junipers berries and brush in a beer. Ive always wanted to do it, but juniper is a very slow growing plant (hence why a lot of gin now a days doesnt actually have juniper in it).

Have a squiz in RB and it should give you some good ideas. and then once youve perfected the reccipe let us know


----------



## Fourstar (22/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Radical Brewing covers the use of junipers berries and brush in a beer. Ive always wanted to do it, but juniper is a very slow growing plant (hence why a lot of gin now a days doesnt actually have juniper in it).
> 
> Have a squiz in RB and it should give you some good ideas. and then once youve perfected the reccipe let us know



Anyone that still wants to get some jumper berries, 100g for approx 4 bucks avail from basfoods down victoria st in brunswick. Awesome for middle eastern gorceries too! wall to wall of pulses, spices and anything else you can think of!

I got some, here is my idea for this beer.

Rogue Juniper Ale 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 22/05/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 84.91 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.55 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 5.66 % 
0.10 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 1.89 % 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 26.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 16.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Juniper (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Pacman (Wyeast Labs #1764) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.87 % 
Bitterness: 42.3 IBU
Est Color: 8.7 SRM 

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.83 L of water at 73.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.75 L of water at 86.0 C 73.0 C


----------



## jayse (22/5/10)

Looks good, I don't recall even picking much in the rogue beer, nice pale ale but not a fruit beer as such, anyway interested to here how that comes up. I gather 30g is just a small hand full?


----------



## Fourstar (22/5/10)

jayse said:


> Looks good, I don't recall even picking much in the rogue beer, nice pale ale but not a fruit beer as such, anyway interested to here how that comes up. I gather 30g is just a small hand full?



Yeppers! Just using how much is recommended in Radical Brewing for the Finnish juniper beer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mikem108 (22/5/10)

Thanks for the recipe idea, because Rogue never did answer my emails


----------



## mika (22/5/10)

Not sure if you'd want to boil them for that long ?
Don't recall the Rogue beer being all that Junipery either, but maybe the other beers I had that night killed my taste buds.
A PM to Asher might be helpful, I've had one his Juniper beer's and it was an interesting beast.


----------



## Fourstar (22/5/10)

mika said:


> Not sure if you'd want to boil them for that long ?
> Don't recall the Rogue beer being all that Junipery either, but maybe the other beers I had that night killed my taste buds.
> A PM to Asher might be helpful, I've had one his Juniper beer's and it was an interesting beast.



Just going from whts in radical brewing thats all, it was for a Finnish Sahti i want to juniper to be noticable but not tasting like Gin. (if thats possible.)


----------



## Asher (28/5/10)

I was trying to clone a Rader Blonde. Has a subtle sweet pine aroma and flavour. Tasty beer - on tap at Delirium Cafe Brussels.


They use Juniper Essence I think.
Mine had Dried Juniper Berries 2g/Litre added at flame out.

Nice pine notes - Not like gin - Not as sweet as Rader

I need to get IBS to import this stuff


----------



## QldKev (20/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> Anyone that still wants to get some jumper berries, 100g for approx 4 bucks avail from basfoods down victoria st in brunswick. Awesome for middle eastern gorceries too! wall to wall of pulses, spices and anything else you can think of!
> 
> I got some, here is my idea for this beer.
> 
> ...





Did you ever get around to brewing this one, how did it go? I tasted Juniper berries for the first time yeasterday and we are planning a brew session for next weekened with them.

QldKev


----------



## leiothrix (20/6/11)

QldKev said:


> I tasted Juniper berries for the first time yeasterday



By themselves? :icon_vomit: 

They're great in gin, kangaroo pies, and probably a few other things, but not alone.


----------



## QldKev (20/6/11)

leiothrix said:


> By themselves? :icon_vomit:
> 
> They're great in gin, kangaroo pies, and probably a few other things, but not alone.




lol I had them 'yeasterday' been brewing too long

I didn't mind them, was sooo many flavours coming out of them. I couldn't sit there and eat many of them but so many ideas for them. I'm thinking maybe a Northern Brown with a hint of them; it would have to be a good one like the Little Creature Single Batch version was. 

QldKev


----------



## Fourstar (23/6/11)

QldKev said:


> Did you ever get around to brewing this one, how did it go? I tasted Juniper berries for the first time yeasterday and we are planning a brew session for next weekened with them.
> 
> QldKev




No i haven't but im kinda scared to. There is a phenolic i pickup in some terrible HB beers that makes me think of juniper and im worried i'll end up with 20L of the stuff.


----------



## QldKev (24/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> No i haven't but im kinda scared to. There is a phenolic i pickup in some terrible HB beers that makes me think of juniper and im worried i'll end up with 20L of the stuff.




This weekend we are brewing a Juniper beer, not sure if we should go the Pale Ale as above or a Northern Brown with a hint of Juniper.

QldKev


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/6/11)

Food for thought, I think I've read of people using the juniper branch in their strike water??? Possibly another way to get some flavour into the final beer.

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/12)

Fourstar said:


> Anyone that still wants to get some jumper berries, 100g for approx 4 bucks avail from basfoods down victoria st in brunswick. Awesome for middle eastern gorceries too! wall to wall of pulses, spices and anything else you can think of!


wish i had of found this thread a few days ago. the suppliers i found sold 25g for about $4 (all health food shops). I stupidly bought 50g before seeing this thread. gave the basfood guys a call.

I asked if they could post juniper out as it was small. they said they dont normally do that sort of thing but that could work it out. 

400g of juniper at a cost even less that 100g for $4 and postage at cost, no 'service charge' even though it looks like they physically went to the local post offfice to send. arrived the next day. look quite fresh as you can crush them between your fingers even though they are dried.

happy and recommend them. now to wait for nobel hops to arive and i can brew my juniper ales 



Supra-Jim said:


> Food for thought, I think I've read of people using the juniper branch in their strike water??? Possibly another way to get some flavour into the final beer.
> 
> Cheers SJ


yup a lot of recipes ive seen call for junipe branchs and berries in the mash.


----------

